# Sex, lies and Milton Academy



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*2 graduates publish tell-all book about school's sexual culture and hockey player scandal*

_By L.E. CAMPENELLA
The Patriot Ledger_

MILTON - A new book about Milton Academy is about to come out, but it definitely won't be on the summer reading list.

Just weeks before students are due to return to class at the renowned private school, two Milton Academy graduates are releasing a book that tracks the lives and sexual exploits of students during 2004-2005, a school year defined by a sex scandal involving five hockey players and a 15-year-old girl.

The nonfiction book, ''Restless Virgins, will be on shelves Aug. 28. It is written by Marissa Miley and Abigail Jones, who graduated from the school in the late 1990s.

The scandal made headlines and gave the school unwanted publicity that had subsided until now.

Cathleen Everett, a spokeswoman for the academy, said in an e-mail to The Patriot Ledger that the subject of teen sex is not new.

''These young women were smart enough to build their first commercial venture on that reality,'' Everett said.

The authors interviewed 28 of the 181 students who were seniors during 2004-2005, when five hockey players were expelled and three were charged with rape after a 15-year-old girl performed oral sex on the teammates in the campus locker room.

The expelled boys also received pretrial probation for two years. The case never went to trial.

Dee Dee DeBartlo, a spokeswoman for the two authors, said they would be unavailable for interviews until the book is released later this month.

The 316-page book chronicles the actions of a group of girls who became accomplices and dupes in an ever-escalating game of sexual experimentation and their conquest by a tight-knit group of hockey players, fueled by alcohol, drugs, self-absorption and a lack of supervision.

The names of the students have been changed, but teachers, coaches and administrators are named.

One excerpt describes a sexual encounter on the second floor of the campus' Apthorp Chapel.
Another recounts the thoughts of a hockey player who was not a part of the locker room incident but would have been had he gotten a cell phone call telling him a female classmate was planning to perform oral sex on team members for the third time.

http://ledger.southofboston.com/articles/2007/08/18/news/news05.txt


----------

